# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest

## amyb

I am going to line up patiently as someone looking forward to the release of the next Stieg Larsson, may he rest in peace, thriller THE GIRL WHO KICKED THE HORNET'S NEST-what wonderful characters and in what dire predicaments we find them-a marvelous gripping series it is.

----------


## andynap

Well at least you know the main characters don't die.

----------


## MIke R

Olive Kittredge has been pretty darn good so far..as has That Old Cape Magic

I hate it when I read two at once..plays unfairly with my A.D.D.

----------


## amyb

Liked Russo's New York tales much more than his latest set on the Cape and Maine.  This new one is good story and it will be a good movie, but it isn't EMPIRE FALLS. IMHO

----------


## MIke R

yeah I might be a little skewed with liking this one so far...we'll see

well kids...its an absolutely gorgeous afternoon/evening and I gotta get to work and take people out  fishing.....ciao

----------


## amyb

Bon Chance. Be safe, a

----------


## JEK

Amy,
Pre-order for October on Amazon!

----------


## Toni

I noticed that amazon/uk shows the hardback will be released there on October 1st.  Hopefully, the US edition will come out at the same time or later that month, but if not, I have ordered from the uk site with no problem...

----------


## JEK

Toni,
Are you a fan of Lisbeth too?

----------


## Toni

Oh yes!  I read "Dragon Tattoo" when I was on St. Barth in June. I'm currently in the middle of "Played with Fire"  These books are gripping!

----------


## JEK

My wife has them in her Kindle-Queue now! Can't wait for the next book.  Back when I was a kid I read John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee series with the same gusto!

----------


## Toni

I actually bought the book instead of downloading to my (recently acquired) Kindle because I know Gary will want to read it when I am done.

It's been interesting deciding which books to buy and which to download...

----------


## JEK

My wife and I have a number of dupes on our Kindles. Who wants to pass around the Pillars of the Earth at 1,00 pages :-)

----------


## andynap

Pillars has been in paperback for a long time- not too heavy at all.

----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap

So what?

----------


## Toni

I noticed this morning that Amazon shows the US publication date of "Hornet's Nest" will be May 2010. I decided I'd rather not wait, so I pre-ordered it on the Amazon UK website which shows a publication date of October 1st.  My total, with shipping, is £16.47... which is about $26.00 US.

(John, are you proud of me for making a £ symbol on my mac? :) )

----------


## JEK

Immensely proud of you Toni! :)

----------


## amyb

Toni-I am sending you high 5's. Well done you techette you!!

----------


## Toni

An update....

Last week I got an email from Amazon.co.uk telling me that my order had been "dispatched." (They're so very British...:-)   Then on Oct. 2nd I got another email telling me that I had been charged a reduced price under their pre-order price guarantee,  so I saved a couple bucks...

Yesterday, the book arrived and I started it this morning.  It picks up the action right where "Played with Fire" left off and is 599 pages long... so... gotta go!

----------


## JEK

You are so international :)

----------


## andynap

Don't tell us the end... LOL I can wait until it comes out here. So many others to read.

----------


## phil62

Good for you Toni. I am doing a Florida mindless book now-BOCA KNIGHTS. Someone told me the book is like Robert B. Parker's Spenser. NOT!! Yes the lead is a detective who retires from Boston and moves to Florida. It has none of the savoir faire of Parker that gives me so much pleasure. 

Got the latest Parker that just came out today for Phil-THE PROFESSIONAL.  Dashed into a local book shop in Naples and also picked up a lovely guide to Florida birds-saw so many today and did not know what the heck I was seeing.

I too am so looking forward to the third Larssen. Enjoy, Amy

----------


## Toni

Lol, Andy,  no worries.... I won't give any plot details away..  :cool:  

I just posted the info in case others were as eager as I was to continue reading the saga. I wanted to show that it was easy, quick and that the cost, even with shipping, was the same as buying a new hardback book here in the US.

----------


## andynap

I will be waiting for my library to stock it. I am now into giving or throwing books away- no more collecting them.

----------


## JEK



----------


## julianne

I got a pre-publication copy. He was on a roll---the plot certainly won't disappoint the many new fans all over the world. It is unusual to see a series elicit so much (mostly positive)response. Whether on paper or on Kindle, readers will like this one.

----------


## andynap

Hey JEK- I pay for my library- I not paying twice for a book that I read once.  :thumbdown:

----------


## JEK

You pay for you schools too, so when was the last time you went in one? :)

----------


## andynap

I use the track at the local High School- but paying school taxes is not my idea.

----------


## KevinS

I've just finished the first two "Girl" novels, and I want the third.  Now.  Has anyone found a wat to download The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest" for Kindle, or am I going to have to do a "Toni" and order it from the UK?

----------


## andynap

Can't answer that Kev but I can wait- his last real book. He left some partial manuscripts but who knows how that works out.

----------


## JEK

I have a copy that a friend brought back from London.

----------


## Toni

Hey Kevin, I'll send you mine if you will send it back when you're through.  It will be awhile before Gary gets to it...

----------


## andynap

Geez Toni- at least we could have an auction.  :P

----------


## julianne

It is circulating in my family. Excellent book. I'm glad I didn't have to wait. A friend sent it from the UK. If not, I'd have gone Toni's route.

----------


## JEK

The latest on Amazon

----------


## KevinS

> Hey Kevin, I'll send you mine if you will send it back when you're through.  It will be awhile before Gary gets to it...



Thanks Toni.

A friend in my company's London office has promised to have a copy on my desk before I'm back in the office on Wednesday.

----------


## Toni

Excellent... Enjoy... The increasing sophistication of these novels is mind-boggling...

----------


## KevinS

Like the new Avatar!

----------


## phil62

Anyone who cares to share their copy with a thoughtful, careful, neat reader please contact amyb!!

----------


## JEK

What size white gloves should we send along?

----------


## phil62

Bless you kind sir. Size 7 should work!  I will return it in pristine condition. I promise, I do.

----------


## JEK

We still have a couple of readers in line for it here :)

----------


## phil62

Thanks John. I will be patient, unless I see it in a book store first. A

----------


## andynap

I understand the movie is done already.  :crazy:  }:|

----------


## NYCFred

I just whipped thru the first 2. Interesting backstory also, regarding the death of the author...
He creates some pretty neat characters...well, created....

----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap

Now THAT looks like she should look.

----------


## KevinS

I've finally gotten to the bottom of my mail.  I left a nice thick 1.1Kg box for last.  I now have 599 pages of The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest to start reading tonight.

----------


## phil62

I think you are in for another treat Kevin as the Brits I have met here loved it. I will have to wait until  I am home to see my borrowed copy of this book. It is one of the few things I will be happy about leaving here for next week.  Then there's the kids and Thnksgiving-so it will not be a difficult transition.  Hi to Kate, Amy

----------


## JEK

I am a TGWKTHN widower. Mrs. JEK is curled up with THE BOOK and it is so lonely in our house :)

----------


## andynap

> I am a TGWKTHN widower. Mrs. JEK is curled up with THE BOOK and it is so lonely in our house :)




Start cooking for next Thursday.  :thumbdown:

----------


## JEK

She will be done by Sunday afternoon so I can take it with me to Guadalajara.

----------


## NYCFred

the author has created some unique characters. Too bad the series ends with 3.

When's it available in the US? I like em, but not enough to chase to the UK....

----------


## JEK

June 2010

----------


## JEK

A tease . . .

----------


## KevinS

I'm pacing myself.  I don't want to finish the book too quickly.

----------


## amyb

Not so, Little Grasshopper! I am on page 50!  (Thanks to Toni)

----------


## JEK

I love how it seamlessly picks it all back up . . .

----------


## amyb

Needless to say, I am HOOKED. So much going on this time of year. But trust that I will find time to get to it as often as I can. Did Susie like it?

----------


## JEK

She devoured it!

----------


## phil62

Well,then  she has excellent TASTE! HA HA. Amy

----------


## phil62

And now I am shutting down for the night, to go up and read-I think page 51!!  Night all, Amy

----------


## KevinS

Page 261.  I'm deliberately taking my time.

----------


## JEK

I'm on 50 something. I'm taking your lead, this is like savoring a good single malt. In fact I was sipping a MacCallan 18 while reading last night.

----------


## phil62

I passed out! More this morning. I did not even make the history channel's story on the Beatles. Amy

----------


## julianne

Lisbeth has a cult going. I am rarely hooked by sequels but every one of these books has been a winner--each one even slightly better than its prededessor. I haven't recommended them to anyone who has been disappointed. Read on and enjoy!

----------


## phil62

I am finishing up in the kitchen. NY Giants-Lisbeth? I just may have to multi task!!  Hope you had a great Thanksgiving. Amy

----------


## andynap

Amy- how those Giants today?

----------


## phil62

In a word, Embarrassing.

----------


## andynap

What happened to them

----------


## phil62

When Manning took a time out on the second play  of the game, my heart sank. I said to Phil-I sure hope this isn't a sign of things to come. It was.  of course Phil was thrilled with the Dallas romp over Oakland.

----------


## phil62

Back to books. I am half way through HORNET'S NEST and it is terrific.  Exciting, well written, and clever.  600 pages, but I am sure I will be sad when it ends. I must say I am enjoying the heft of the book and the feel of the paper stock on which it is printed. Wouldn't happen with a kindle.A

----------


## JEK

I find the font very small and I'm having a hard time adjusting it as I can't find the Menu button :)

----------


## phil62

I am in overload from all the postings and e mails I read tonight. Since I have less than 100 pages to go, I will head upstairs and try to finish this exciting thriller tonight. (Somehow, I do not want the story to end).  What's a girl to do?  Night night, Amy

----------


## KevinS

> (Somehow, I do not want the story to end).  What's a girl to do?  Night night, Amy



Slow down, Amy.  Slow down.  I've got 200 pages left, and I'm not reading any more tonight.

----------


## phil62

Kevin-good morning. Changed my approach. I left myself 50 pages  for tonight and enjoyed the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame! Amy

----------


## KevinS

From the Financial Times list of 2009 Books of the Year:

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest
By Stieg Larsson
Translated by Reg Keeland
MacLehose Press, £18.99
The final instalment in Larssons Millennium Trilogy, this bestselling page-turner featuring feisty Lisbeth Salander and her crusading colleague Mikael Blomkvist has confirmed the late Swedish authors reputation as a top exponent of the crime novel.

----------


## JEK

Page 90. Going slowly like a friend encouraged me to do.

----------


## KevinS

I'm pacing myself to finish it on Friday night.  It's not going to Arizona with me on Saturday.  But my Kindle will.

----------


## JEK

I have a two-day trip to Dallas on Wednesday and I don't think I can carry that monster onboard without checking something else :-)

----------


## amyb

I agree with the review. A wonderful new author who sadly is gone-but what an impact he made. Of my friends who read, he has received a 100% approval rate on these first 3 books. What a great swell trip it has been! Will probably finish TGWKTHN tonight.

----------


## amyb

All good things come to an end. Just to say, I have returned the book to Toni-a wonderful kind forum friend who saw my need, and took care of me!

I was satisfied with the ending and hope you guys will be too. Amy

----------


## KevinS

My timing was off.  I just finished the book.  I enjoyed every bit as much as the previous two.

----------


## JEK

I lugged it to Dallas with me and I'm looking forward to the return tonight and a few chapters.

----------


## phil62

Glad to hear that, Kevin. I thought this was the best of the trilogy. What's next for you?

----------


## NYCFred

> Kevin-good morning. Changed my approach. I left myself 50 pages  for tonight and enjoyed the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame! Amy



Was that a great show or what? Jeff Beck is freakin amazing, altho Aretha's been phoning it in for 20 years or so...
didn't think Billy Joel and Bruce sounded so good together...

----------


## JEK

I'm going to see Bruce get his KenCen honors Sunday night. Should be fun even if it is black tie and our seats are next to the Tareq and Michaele Salah,

----------


## NYCFred

> I'm going to see Bruce get his KenCen honors Sunday night. Should be fun even if it is black tie and our seats are next to the Tareq and Michaele Salah,



Well, at least you have TICKETS, right?

----------


## KevinS

> Glad to hear that, Kevin. I thought this was the best of the trilogy. What's next for you?



I'm not sure yet.  I've got a bunch of unread books on my Kindle - Christopher Reich, Steve Berry, Stuart Woods - plus I like to read a few chapters of Mark Twain's Following the Equator from time to time.  I'll see what looks good in the morning.

----------


## amyb

Enjoy-

----------


## JEK

> My timing was off.  I just finished the book.  I enjoyed every bit as much as the previous two.



After assiduously following your advice to slow-read,  I finished the book tonight. I knew it, I just knew it . . . .

----------


## KevinS

Good.  What will you read now?

----------


## JEK

I have about 5 on my Kindle I haven't started and a couple I have. Lisbeth will be sorely missed, but I think (hope) another writer may breath life back into her and the series. 

Found some blog entries about Quentin Tarintino possibly doing a movie  verison of the first book.

----------


## phil62

Thast's good news since the first film made went nowhere.  Glad you enjoyed and I am hopeful that someone will pick up his outlines and give us more Lisbeth.

----------


## andynap

I could see an English director with an English cast doing a better job than Tarantino- he's too gory.

----------


## JEK

The blogger has a point of view on that too.

----------


## andynap

I just read some comments. If they want to kill the characters Brad Pitt would certainly do that. Since the first book was made into a movie recently I assume there is no chance they would redo it so we are talking about the 2nd and 3rd book. THere is this female who plays a lab tech on the TV show NCIS- she is what I would think of as Lizbeth.

----------


## MIke R

haven't read any of the books yet but anything Tarantino does is fine with me..Pulp Fiction was  a masterpiece

----------


## andynap

Mike- the books are not Tarantino's genre certainly not Pulp Fiction- they need a subtle hand.

----------


## MIke R

gotcha

----------


## JEK

In today's NYT :




> *FOUND IN TRANSLATION*: Stieg Larssons Girl Who Played With Fire became the first work in translation to go to No. 1 on the hardcover fiction list since Umberto Ecos Name of the Rose, 26 years ago. Carlos Ruiz Zafóns Angels Game was the only other translated book to make the fiction list this year.

----------


## phil62

I sure do miss my NYT Sunday Book Review and appreciate the info.  It was a wonderful read and my favorite of the Larsson trilogy.

Zafon's SHADOW OF THE WIND was terrific and a book I have encouraged my friends to read. Funny, I almost brought that Eco book along. But I decided it was one I would want to keep in my home library and therefore I did not want to transport it down and back.  Instead, I have the 800 page Marion Bradley MISTS OF AVALON as my in villa saga-it is based on the Arthurian legends.

----------


## NYCFred

<<THere is this female who plays a lab tech on the TV show NCIS- she is what I would think of as Lizbeth. >>>

Too chunky.

----------


## NYCFred

anyway, I found this thread b/c somebody just gave me the Brit paperback. For me, tough sledding in the early part of the book. I shall soldier on.

----------


## JEK

Did you read the first two books? BTW, going to (finally) see the movie tonight of the first book.

----------


## jim2

Finished the third book today. Thought it was the best of the 3.  BUT, did anyone else notice what I guess I would call "workmanlike prose".  With the exception of Lisbeth, I also think the character development is just so-so. My biggest gripe is that he sets up a problem for our heroes and then it's dispatched in the next paragraph.  I'm thinking "What's gonna happen?" and then it's cleared up.

Having said that, the books are quite the achievement and I certainly enjoyed them.  And I am still so very impressed with the foreign language movie version.  Also, despite the sub-titles,can't figure out why it hasn't opened wide.

There's an Icelandic author who writes thrillers that are, in my opinion, far superior to Laarsen's books.  His name is way unpronounceable but I'll google him and give his name in another post.  They are translated in English !

jim

----------


## amyb

Hi Jim-I really enjoyed #3 as well. Sad to see the series end and I am conflicted over whether or not to let someone else finish the stories using  Stieg Larssen's plot outlines.  Now I know how the Harry Potter fans feel..

It was fun while it lasted

----------


## NYCFred

I enjoyed Hornet, but it was my least fave of the 3. IMHO, took a while to get rolling, and I wasn't that enthralled with the swedish secret police, etc.

Lisbeth is a heroine for the times. great character.

----------


## MIke R

I hear from my book man that there might be a 4th book that was discovered by the lifelong girlfriend but she is holding tight to it because the family is suing her over who gets the money from the first three

----------


## JEK

I hear that some serve frozen fish in the Tropics  . . . .

----------


## MIke R

I heard that too.....but not local fish

----------


## amyb

I had read that at the time of Larssen's death he had submitted outlines for 3 more books to his publisher.

----------


## NYCFred

> I had read that at the time of Larssen's death he had submitted outlines for 3 more books to his publisher.



How much more trouble can the poor kid get into? (lisbeth)

----------


## amyb

Fred, if there were more books released, I would scoff them up in a heart beat.  I loved this series and the main character is a unique heroine.

----------


## NYCFred

> Fred, if there were more books released, I would scoff them up in a heart beat.  I loved this series and the main character is a unique heroine.



Indeed she is, but believable, y'know?

----------


## amyb

I cared about her.

----------


## julianne

Have you seen the movie yet, Amy? Marvelous casting. I cared about  her, too.

----------


## amyb

Not yet. been busy seeing friends and baby sitting. I will see it soon.

----------


## julianne

For all you Lisbeth fans, a bit of trivia....Just heard that the man convicted of shaking down David Letterman started his prison term today. Two books were in his hand: the Bible and "The Girl Who Played with Fire". Ahem...quite a contrast...wonder which he'll enjoy more!

----------


## MIke R

interesting.........two fictions

----------


## KevinS

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest is officially available in the US as of today.  Anyone who loved the first two books, and who has had the patience to wait for the US release of the third, should mosey on down to their local bookseller and buy a copy.  If you go to Mike's bookstore then buy two and give one to a friend.

----------


## KevinS

A quote from a recent NY Times article on the search for the next "hit" Scandinavian author:

"Independent booksellers, giddy over the bump in sales, said that many customers in their stores are just learning about the Millennium series for the first time. At Powells in Portland, Mr. Larssons books are selling so quickly  at least 1,500 a week  that the stores grateful employees have given them a nickname.

We call them The Girl Whos Paying Our Salaries for the Next Few Months,  said Gerry Donaghy, the new-book purchasing supervisor. "

Link to entire article

----------


## amyb

Kevin, I read Hornet's Nest as a "loaner"" from my Marius' birthday celebration friend Toni in Kentucky, December 2009 I think.  If they said there was a #4 I would preorder it the very same day that it was announced.

I see the third  book all over town and I feel kind of sad knowing  that I finished the trilogy

----------


## andynap

So I reserved my copy at the library and I am last in line with 48 people. However, sometimes I step in it without knowing. I signed up with a Citibank checking account 2 years ago to get 20,000 points on my USAIR credit card. Fine. However, unknown to me, I was also accumulating Reward Points until  got an email saying I had 20,000 points and would I like to redeem some. Sure! So lo and behold I can get Hornet's Nest book for 1800 points. Done.

----------


## julianne

Good use of points. You won't regret it!

----------


## KevinS

Andy, I would have loaned you my copy...

----------


## andynap

> Andy, I would have loaned you my copy...



Now you say. That's OK- I know Phyllis and my neighbor want to read it and it didn't cost me anything.

----------

